# fuente de alimentacion de pc



## el_mismo (Oct 2, 2006)

Hola,¿se puede hacer que una fuente de alimentacion de un pc llegue hasta los 20 voltios?
me imagino que es cambiando alguna resistencia,¿me podriais ayudar?


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 2, 2006)

Hasta donde llegan mis conocimientos creo q no se puede, sin embargo indicanos que necesitas alimentar con esos 20v y cual es su corriente de consumo, puede que te demos algun circuito de alguna fuente que te sirva...

Saludos...


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Oct 3, 2006)

Diseño nuevo.


----------



## JV (Oct 5, 2006)

En internet he visto notas de modificacion para convertir la salida de 12V en 13.8V que usan los equipos de comunicaciones. No es tan sencillo como cambiar una resistencia, se debe sacar el transformador de nucleo de ferrite y realizar modificaciones en el bobinado, aparte de reemplazar un diodo al menos, eso es lo que recuerdo. En definitiva, es posible pero requiere trabajo y paciencia.


----------



## mauro tech (Oct 16, 2006)

el_mismo dijo:
			
		

> Hola,¿se puede hacer que una fuente de alimentacion de un pc llegue hasta los 20 voltios?
> me imagino que es cambiando alguna resistencia,¿me podriais ayudar?



yo ya lo hice y me funciono perfecto le saque 45 0 45 rectificados para un amplificador de 100 w

lo que deves hacer es tomar una fuente at en la parte de el transformador grande debes mirar si el primario es de solo 2 pines si es asi debes armar otro transformador osea saca otro de otra fuente y lo desarmas el primario lo dejas igual y empiesas a cambiar el secundario es algo de paciencia pero por lo menos yo estoy muy contento porque me trabajo perfectamente empiesa a hacerlo y me vas comentando


----------



## BUSHELL (Oct 19, 2006)

Buenos días.

He estado buscando este tema y he llegado a este interesante foro, por lo que me he registrado. 
Oye Mauro Tech, estoy muy interesado en conocer tu proyecto. Es muy importante para mì. La pregunta es si puedes indicarme algùn link o enviarme las instrucciones para lograr lo que tu lograste. Estoy interesado en dos cosas:

Lograr 20-0-20 y lograr 13.8 voltios a 10 o 15 amperios.

De antemano, muchas gracias a todos los que puedan ayudarme con informaciónrmaciòn.


----------



## mauro tech (Oct 19, 2006)

BUSHELL dijo:
			
		

> Buenos días.
> 
> He estado buscando este tema y he llegado a este interesante foro, por lo que me he registrado.
> Oye Mauro Tech, estoy muy interesado en conocer tu proyecto. Es muy importante para mì. La pregunta es si puedes indicarme algùn link o enviarme las instrucciones para lograr lo que tu lograste. Estoy interesado en dos cosas:
> ...



Mira esto es de paciencia pero como lo dije a mi ya me funciona y lo e probado por muchos dias., basicamente consigete una fuente at no atx porque no las e manejado, destapala y mira el transformador de potencia que es el mas grande de todos este por lo general es de solo 2 pines en primario si es de tres mira cuales estan juntos por la pista y te quedarian dos
estos son los primarios y alli es donde trabajaremos consigete la fuente buena obio y otra mala cuando las tengas y allas verificado lo que te escrivi me escrives aqui mismo


----------



## JV (Oct 19, 2006)

Encontre el articulo que comente mas arriba, el link es:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/fuentepc/index.htm


----------



## el_mismo (Oct 19, 2006)

MARCOLOCOMX ¿como esta eso? con el cable +12 y el -12 obtendria 24 v rectificados?
2cosas,me podrias decir cuales son los cables por colores en concreto?y que potencia tendria? la de la fuente 300watt?
un saludo


----------



## BUSHELL (Oct 20, 2006)

Ok, tengo las dos fuentes. Una mala y otra buena. Ambas son AT. En ambas,el transformador grandecito tiene dos pines hacia un lado y muchos pines hacia el otro.

Estoy listo y ansioso.


----------



## mauro tech (Oct 24, 2006)

BUSHELL dijo:
			
		

> Ok, tengo las dos fuentes. Una mala y otra buena. Ambas son AT. En ambas,el transformador grandecito tiene dos pines hacia un lado y muchos pines hacia el otro.
> 
> Estoy listo y ansioso.



listo empiesa por bajar el transformador de la mala y debes desarmarla osea sacar el nucleo de pasta con el alambre de las barras de grafito esto es algo complicado porque si los partes a buscar otro para que los bajes te recomiendo meter la parte de union del transformador en tiner una noche y luego intente separalos si no funciona entonces conecta un cautin y pon el transformador la parte de la union ensima de este por una hora y de seguro con eso tienes.

mas sinembargo lo hice ya con otro transformador uno redondo tipo toroid este lo puedes encontrar en la misma fuente mala y es el que es redondo y esta al lado del transformador grande por las salidas solo ten en cuenta que este sea de buen tamaño por cuestiones de que quepa todo el alambre cuando estes listo con esto me escrives


----------



## BUSHELL (Oct 26, 2006)

No estoy entendiendo bien.  No sé que quieres decir con “meter la parte de unión”. A qué unión te refieres? Hay que desarmar por completo el transformador? Yo hace unos meses intenté algo similar, pero es algo difícil pues las espiras están unidas por un barniz y una cinta amarilla.
En realidad no sé mucho de transformadores de ferrita. Pero tienen la misma estructura de uno normal? Es decir, un bobinado primario y otro secundario?
Te propongo que me mandes el resto del procedimiento y quizá más adelante entienda lo que no entienda atrás, como cuando uno lee un libro complejo.
La opción del toroide se me hace más fácil. También el toroide es de ferrita?
Grafito es lo mismo que ferrita?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 1, 2008)

el_mismo dijo:
			
		

> MARCOLOCOMX ¿como esta eso? con el cable +12 y el -12 obtendria 24 v rectificados?
> 2cosas,me podrias decir cuales son los cables por colores en concreto?y que potencia tendria? la de la fuente 300watt?
> un saludo



Las salida negativa -12 apenas tiene intensidad, se usan para la puesta cero de los circuitos serie, no superan 1 amperio en la mayoría de los casos si te fijas tienen un 79012 y un simple diodo rectificador de 1 Amp.


----------



## Miguel9 (Ago 7, 2008)

Estimado   *Bushell*   lee bien la pagina de Pablin  es lo mas sencillo, que he leido, claro no tiene fotos pero si vas leyendo y mirando tu fuente paso a paso  vas a entender los pasos,
es muy dificil desarmar o despegar el nucleo de ferrita ..ademas es facil quebrarlo ...empieza por sacar con un bisturi o agujas la cinta amarilla y despues los bobinados que son los secundarios segun dice los de 12 V son solo 4 vueltas y los de 5v 2vueltas  y despues hay que "enebrarlo" es decir pasar las vueltas por las ventanas con paciencia y cuidado.......pero funciona  yo lo hice 20 0 20  y son solo 7 vuekltas  te da  21 y algo  y..... mas  amperaje(facil 20 a 40 Amp)  ...menos zumbido...menos peso...etc    leela   bien...
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/fuentepc/index.htm      ....

que te vaya bien  Bushell

salu2   

miguel yañez

chile


----------

